# r1000/800 or Giant OCR



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, just when I thought I was committed to buying a Giant OCR, I stopped by the Cannondale dealer and now I am waffling between getting the R1000/R800 or the Giant OCR.

Does anyone have any expreince with both bikes that they would like to share?
I am hoping to get some stories that can help me in the decision process.

thanks!


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Two different types of bikes*



jechilt said:


> Well, just when I thought I was committed to buying a Giant OCR, I stopped by the Cannondale dealer and now I am waffling between getting the R1000/R800 or the Giant OCR.
> 
> Does anyone have any expreince with both bikes that they would like to share?
> I am hoping to get some stories that can help me in the decision process.
> ...


The OCR, with it's higher head tube, can be set up with a more upright position than the CDales. However, it is possible to vary the fit of a CAAD8 frame up front enough to be pretty darn comfortable, just not as much as the OCR. You pay more for a similarly equipped CDale, but I also believe you're getting a higher quality frame. The wheelbase on the OCR is a little longer, making it a little more stable, but not as quick in the turns as the CAAD8 frame. I believe the fork is a bit better on the CDale as well.

Soooooo, if the CDale fits you, I think that's the better bike - you'll just pay more for a similar spec.


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

the difference between these bikes is one is carbon and the other is aluminium. I am impressed with the back end of the cannondale. I think either direction I go, I will have a good bike. At the moment, I can get the OCR for a bit less than the cannondale. Question is, will it be worth the extra money for the cannondale?
I did like the feature of being able to use spacers on the head of the R1000/800 to adjust ride position. That got my attention...


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Ahh, that's different...*



jechilt said:


> the difference between these bikes is one is carbon and the other is aluminium. I am impressed with the back end of the cannondale. I think either direction I go, I will have a good bike. At the moment, I can get the OCR for a bit less than the cannondale. Question is, will it be worth the extra money for the cannondale?
> I did like the feature of being able to use spacers on the head of the R1000/800 to adjust ride position. That got my attention...


You're talking about an OCR Composite, not an OCR - big difference. The OCR Comp is a pretty darn good frame for the money. What level is it? 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

OCR composite is also like twice or three times the cost. Go with the cannondale. The frame is top notch.


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

jm3 said:


> You're talking about an OCR Composite, not an OCR - big difference. The OCR Comp is a pretty darn good frame for the money. What level is it? 1, 2 or 3?


OCR Limited edition (2005). I can get it for about 1500.
The one I was looking at has Mavic Equippe wheels and ultregra components. 
Link to OCR Limited A good price I think. But price is not everything...that is why I am considering the Cannondale


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

I talked with the bike shop today. All they have available for me is a '06 R700 (52cm). I could get a '06 R1000 but don't want a red bike and they could not get the silver.
Is it passing up the R700 and get the R1000.
I was hoping to get the MAVIC wheels. 
what is the difference between a the ultra slice and premium slice fork?

darn!!!! I wish i would have seen this earlier, c'dale has a R900 with a paint scheme I really like (blue and white). the bike uses Campagnolo Veloce gear instead of the ultegra/105 stuff.
is this good hardware???


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Go for the R900 with Campy setup and save money and upgrade the wheel at a later time. Don't let the carbon fool you Cannondale makes a great alum frame and ride quality is very nice, if you have the time wait for the Caad 9 is coming out in a couple of months.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

i've ridden the cannondale but i didn't really like it. i felt the ocr was much quicker, much more responsive. cannondale, oth, felt slow. i just didn't like the feel of the cannondale. but that's just me tho, not sure about how you felt. 

it also depends if you want the latest stuff or not. the giant is '05 and the cdale is '06. maybe that may help you to decide, more than the price itself.


----------



## jechilt (Sep 10, 2006)

unfortunately, price is a big factor. I can get the OCR limited for about the same price.

what kind of price jump will there be with the CAAD9. Will it be worth getting the newest frame?

today, I got to sit on the R900 and work through the gears. I think i favor the shifting control of the campi over the ultregra shifter, even though the ultregra gear shifting felt smoother. So, the campy hand grip and controls to shift made a much stronger impression on me than the ultregra.
the R900 comes with Mavic Aksium wheels. Those would need to be replaced?

Zamboni, the OCR being offered is a new '05 OCR Limited for about 1400. This bike was a limited edition and was retailing for about 1900. The difference between the info on this link and the actual bike I am looking at is the bike I am looking at has Mavic Equippe wheels on it already and it comes with pedals!
So far, the best price I can find on the R900 is 1500 and I know there is only one left of my size in the area.
Dollar for dollar, I prefer the cannondale paint over the black carbon giant.
Since I don't have a good feel for the cannondale yet, I can't honestlly compare it to the Giant. I can say that after riding a Bianchi, the OCR felt solid, especially when driving hard up a hill...and the OCR really impressed me with the acceleration. 
Tomorrow, I may rent a R1000 on the military base and take it for a ride for the day. That should give me a good feel for the bike...even though it is a bit bigger than the size i need.

ohhh, does anyone else think the cannondale seats are hard and uncomfy? I did not like them at all!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Jechilt,

The Mavic came with R900 is not that bad and the differences between R900 & R1000 is the Shimano vs. Campy grouppo. Ocr is made in Taiwan and I'm not sure about their warrenty program on other hand R900/R1000 ia made here and the frame carry a life time warrenty. One thing you need to keep in mind is Shimano is un-repairable where Campy you can get most spare parts to repair if needed.
I started it out as Shimano Ultegra/Dura-Ace setup and finally end up with Campy Record I hated the cables that came out of the shifters. I'm not sure if you have seen the new Shimano 10 spd pricing lately they are pretty much the level as Campy.
My suggestion is take the bike as the same route on your normal ride so you can compare R1000 vs. OCR.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

manhattanproj said:


> i've ridden the cannondale but i didn't really like it. i felt the ocr was much quicker, much more responsive. cannondale, oth, felt slow. i just didn't like the feel of the cannondale. but that's just me tho, not sure about how you felt.
> 
> it also depends if you want the latest stuff or not. the giant is '05 and the cdale is '06. maybe that may help you to decide, more than the price itself.


Cannot agree that the OCR is more responsive. My wife has an 06 OCR & it has a more relaxed geometry with more sedate handling (which she loves). I have a CAAD5 and IMHO the CAAD is a superior frame (assuming an equivalent fitting). 

To the OP-
Ride all the bikes you are considering. Get the frame which feels best to you. Wheels are an easy upgrade- and having a spare wheelset is useful. You can take wheels with you to your next bike. OTOH- Changing gruppos (esp. Campy vs Shimano) is not cost-effective.


----------

